

A Week in Hacker News - mjtokelly
http://mjtokelly.blogspot.com/2009/03/week-in-hacker-news.html

======
pg
That is fascinating. Admittedly probably more to me than anyone else. What do
the red titles mean? Could you make a version that plays at half the speed? It
would be interesting if the background changed color to show day and night
PST.

~~~
timmorgan
It says in his explanation -- green stories made the front page; red did not.

~~~
brent
Actually, he says green are on the front page and red _are_ not. They could
have been on front page at some time.

